# WLP029



## Osangar (30/1/21)

hello brewing mates, - I'm doing a 'clear out some stuff in my freezer, cupboard' pale ale 

my question is about yeast - I have just bottled a Belgium blonde using WLP029; so I have 1L of slurry; so..I'm thinking of just putting it back to work. has anyone used this yeast for a pale ale ? any feedback on its suitability. 

also, I see on the website it suggests it does not perform so well in the second generation, but I assume this is rubbish to get me to buy more yeast. but any feedback on attenuation or focculation changes 

I'm new to the yeast, and the blonde tastes great (that sounds odd) from the fermentor; but it does have a slight 'presence' that the chico or fullers yeast I've used does not have. 

my recipe will be:

crystal 60 4%
Munich 2 10%
pilsner 42% 
pale ale 42% 
Cascade 40g @15
Mosaic 15g @flameout
Cascade 20g @ flameout
Cascade 25g @dry hop
Simcoe 50g dry hop
Citra 50g dry hop
Mosaic 30g dry hop

any thoughts on the WLP029 yeast would be most appreciated.


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/1/21)

Osangar said:


> hello brewing mates, - I'm doing a 'clear out some stuff in my freezer, cupboard' pale ale
> 
> my question is about yeast - I have just bottled a Belgium blonde using WLP029; so I have 1L of slurry; so..I'm thinking of just putting it back to work. has anyone used this yeast for a pale ale ? any feedback on its suitability.
> 
> ...



I love this yeast. It's my house yeast. I have used it from session ales right through to its currently fermenting out a big RIS. Its so universal. 

And I call rubbish on the second generation thing. I have been using it for a few generations now and it's not a problem. 

YMMV


----------



## Osangar (30/1/21)

Nullnvoid said:


> I love this yeast. It's my house yeast. I have used it from session ales right through to its currently fermenting out a big RIS. Its so universal.
> 
> And I call rubbish on the second generation thing. I have been using it for a few generations now and it's not a problem.
> 
> YMMV




thanks mate, much appreciated. that's encouraging news indeed. and that's that matter settled then, the yeast goes back to work.


----------



## mje1980 (2/2/21)

Nullnvoid said:


> I love this yeast. It's my house yeast. I have used it from session ales right through to its currently fermenting out a big RIS. Its so universal.
> 
> And I call rubbish on the second generation thing. I have been using it for a few generations now and it's not a problem.
> 
> YMMV



+ eleventy billion, cracking yeast, also my house strain as you know haha.

Osangar, I use it regularly on hoppy blonde ales, stouts and faux lagers. Crisp and clean and great with hops


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/2/21)

mje1980 said:


> + eleventy billion, cracking yeast, also my house strain as you know haha.
> 
> Osangar, I use it regularly on hoppy blonde ales, stouts and faux lagers. Crisp and clean and great with hops


Yep, it is such a great yeast! I can't give it enough praise!


----------

